# hay preservatives



## gatepost (Jan 21, 2011)

I am new to this and would say hi to everybody from gatepost. need wisdom on side effects if any from hay preservatives fed to cattle and horses.thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No side effects. The acid used in the brand I use is found in the animals stomach already. The brand I also has a small amount of acetic and citric acid as well.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome, I have also used it for years. Feed it to both horses and cows with no problems.


----------



## gatepost (Jan 21, 2011)

I was leaning toward cropsaver from harvest tec. Thanks for your knowledge.I am down in mid Tn outside Nashville.Our weather is getting crazy around here now for trying to farm. gatepost


----------

